# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Η κλούβα μου

## giocakis

ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ 2 ΦΙΛΟΥΣ , ΦΤΙΑΞΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΟΥΒΑ.. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ...ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ.....!

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια και ανετη κλουβα για τα ιθαγενη σας.. πολυ ωραια προσπαθεια!!!
το  ξυλο λιγο να το εχετε στο νου σας γιατι φωλιαζουν ανετα ολων των ειδων τα ζωυφια!

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ μεγαλη, θα ευχαριστηθουν πεταγμα τα πουλακια, οι τρυπες πισω τι ειναι φωλιες? η δεν βλεπω καλα

----------


## jk21

φωλιες ειναι και στη 2η  και 4η φωτο εχουν και θηλυκιες (υποθετω ) μεσα !

Φιλε μου ο χωρος στο κουτι για τις φωλιες ειναι τετοιος που επικοινωνουν εσωτερικα ή ειναι αυτονομες;

----------


## giocakis

Οχι παιδια..δεν ειναι φωλιες για ζευγαρωμα.. ειναι κουρνιαστρες... μπαινουν εκει το βραδυ και κοιμουνται.... και οταν βλεπουν καποιον ξενο ανθρωπο κοντα στην κλουβα , χωνονται εκει μεσα και νιωθουν ασφαλεια.  τους αρεσουν πολυ και ηρεμουν σε αυτες.

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ωραιες οι κλουβες σου προσοχη στις ψειρες σε συνδιασμο με τον ηλιο και τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## jk21

ειχα δει παρομοιες σε κλουβα μεγαλη σε κηπο που ειχε καναρινια πριν λιγους μηνες .εκει τα καναρινια τις ειχανε για φωλιες .αλλα αρκετα εξυπνο και για κουρνιαστρες ,ειδικα οταν εχει και κρυο !

----------


## giocakis

Τους αρεσει πολυ να μπαινουν εκει μεσα..ειτε για να κοιμηθουν..ειτε για ασφαλεια.. πολλες φορες και για παιχνιδι.  να δειτε πως τρεχουν και κυνηγιουνται εκει μεσα ( επικοινωνουν οι τρυπες μεταξυ τους).....  οσο για τις ψειρες... εβαψα ολη την κατασκευη με οικολογικο χρωμα αφου ειχα στοκαρει και την παραμικρη χαραμαδα στις ενωσεις... φυσικα καθαριζω την κλουβα συχνα.  τι αλλο να κανω??? να ριχνω προληπτικα καποιο φαρμακο στα ξυλα??? τι λετε?

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει και η καλυτερη φυσικη λυση για τα παρασιτα .η ακονιζια που παραδοσιακα εχει εφαρμογη στα κοτετσια για τον ιδιο λογο

*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*(ποστ 58 και 61 )

----------

